# Anscheinend schlaegt Denuvo zurueck



## Muxxer (25. Juli 2018)

Angeblich laut einem Reddit-Beitrag wurden Revolt und Volksi, Cracker die sich anscheinend auf Denuvo spezialisiert haben gebusted

Quelle: 
What happened to REVOLT and me : CrackWatch


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

So ist das eben wenn man auf der bösen Seite steht


----------



## master4life (26. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> So ist das eben wenn man auf der bösen Seite steht



Bösen Seite? Ich mag meine Software, ohne Malware/Bloatware.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2018)

Er hätte den Server vielleicht nicht zu Hause stehen lassen sollen, sondern in irgendeinem Rechenzentrum in China.


----------



## cuban13581 (26. Juli 2018)

master4life schrieb:


> Bösen Seite? Ich mag meine Software, ohne Malware/Bloatware.



Dafür dass dann Denuvo fehlt bekommt man dann eine ganz andere nette Überraschung. Diese nennt sich übrigens " Trojaner oder versteckte FUD Malware".


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Juli 2018)

mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo ein no cd crak ein Virus hatte
Und ja die steamless sind auch problemlos


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. Juli 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Dafür dass dann Denuvo fehlt bekommt man dann eine ganz andere nette Überraschung. Diese nennt sich übrigens " Trojaner oder versteckte FUD Malware".



Da kennt sich wieder einer aus.


----------



## cuban13581 (26. Juli 2018)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo ein no cd crak ein Virus hatte
> Und ja die steamless sind auch problemlos



Nur weil kein Fall bekannt ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass man auch sicher ist(Fud Crypter werden in der Szene häufig benutzt).  Man bekommt im Leben(häufig) nichts kostenlos ohne eine Gegenleistung.  Wenn ich mir ein Spiel aktuell nicht leisten kann oder will, dann lasse ich es einfach. Meine Sicherheit meines PCs geht nun mal vor. Ich persönlich vertraue keine fremden Uploader, die Warez irgendwo hochladen. Aber jeder wie er möchte. Man kann auch schließlich niemanden davon abhalten, illegale Angebote in Anspruch zu nehmen. Jeder ist nun mal für sich selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juli 2018)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo ein no cd crak ein Virus hatte
> Und ja die steamless sind auch problemlos



Need for Speed Underground 2,--der andere fällt mir nicht ein ..! hab beide noch hier, wenn du mir deine Adresse gibst schick ich sie dir und du kannst sie mal reinschmeißen^^
Tja ich kenne 1-3 Leute die definitive nie Kohle haben aber immer die Neusten Games ich weiß auch genau woher. Trotz häufiger "Angebote" ihrerseits und es natürlich schon reitzt^^ für mich--Never ever. Ohne Spiele zu bezahlen wird das mit den Lootboxen den Verkaufspreisen und schlecht Optimierter Engines nur noch schlimmer z.b Mehrkernoptimierung-als weiterendwicklung.
Ohne Geld keine Inovationen. Denn niemand will umsonst Arbeiten aus reiner empathy. 100 endwickler kosten nunmal auch bequem *ab* 200.000 im Monat --for example--


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2018)

Man muss die Spiele aber trotzdem nicht mit immer mehr Kopierschutzen versehen, die viel Leistung kosten.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Need for Speed Underground 2,--der andere fällt mir nicht ein ..! hab beide noch hier, wenn du mir deine Adresse gibst schick ich sie dir und du kannst sie mal reinschmeißen^^
> Tja ich kenne 1-3 Leute die definitive nie Kohle haben aber immer die Neusten Games ich weiß auch genau woher. Trotz häufiger "Angebote" ihrerseits und es natürlich schon reitzt^^ für mich--Never ever. Ohne Spiele zu bezahlen wird das mit den Lootboxen den Verkaufspreisen und schlecht Optimierter Engines nur noch schlimmer z.b Mehrkernoptimierung-als weiterendwicklung.
> Ohne Geld keine Inovationen. Denn niemand will umsonst Arbeiten aus reiner empathy. 100 endwickler kosten nunmal auch bequem *ab* 200.000 im Monat --for example--



NFS Underground 1 läuft auf meinem System nicht mal mehr, irgendwie weil Windows 10 den Support von dem Kopierschutz gedöns eingestellt hat oder sowas.


----------



## nitg (26. Juli 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Need for Speed Underground 2,--der andere fällt mir nicht ein ..! hab beide noch hier, wenn du mir deine Adresse gibst schick ich sie dir und du kannst sie mal reinschmeißen^^
> Tja ich kenne 1-3 Leute die definitive nie Kohle haben aber immer die Neusten Games ich weiß auch genau woher. Trotz häufiger "Angebote" ihrerseits und es natürlich schon reitzt^^ für mich--Never ever. Ohne Spiele zu bezahlen wird das mit den Lootboxen den Verkaufspreisen und schlecht Optimierter Engines nur noch schlimmer z.b Mehrkernoptimierung-als weiterendwicklung.
> Ohne Geld keine Inovationen. Denn niemand will umsonst Arbeiten aus reiner empathy. 100 endwickler kosten nunmal auch bequem *ab* 200.000 im Monat --for example--




Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich (fähige) Entwickler für 2k brutto im Monat bekomm? Würd ich glatt gleich 100 bestellen :p


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juli 2018)

Ganz ehrlich... Spiele kosten heute so wenig, wenn man etwas warten kann, und die Plattformen wie Steam, UPlay und Origin machen einem alles so dermaßen komfortabel, dass ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann wenn man noch cracked.
Wem die Spiele zum Release zu teuer sind soll halt warten, bis es die Spiele im Angebot gibt oder sich in Keystores umschauen. Hat auch den netten Nebeneffekt, dass die meisten Fehler bis dahin beseitigt sind. Wenn einen die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen oder fehlende Demos stören, soll man das Spiel halt nicht kaufen... So zeigt man mit rechtmäßigen Mitteln Protest. 

Es gibt einem noch lange nicht das Recht Spiele zu cracken, entweder weil einem der Preis zu hoch ist, man keinen Bock auf den Kopierschutz hat, man ein Problem mit dem Kauf einer Nutzungslizenz hat (mal ehrlich... Würden einem grund- und erstattungslos Spiele gestrichen werden, hätten die Plattformen nen Shitstorm an der Backe - und dass Steam pleite geht ist so wahrscheinlich wie beim Scheißen vom Blitz getroffen zu werden) oder weil man "nur schauen will, ob einem der Inhalt den Preis (irgendwann) wert ist" (man hat heute ja auch nicht in Form von YouTube und Twitch die besten Möglichkeiten aller Zeiten, sich ein Urteil über Spiele zu bilden...). Nicht kaufen, fertig. Keiner muss ein Spiel spielen, man will es - und dann soll man es, das Angebot inklusive gesetzter Bedingung des Einsatz eines Kopierschutzes akzeptieren, und bezahlen. 

Mir gefallen auch praktisch kaum noch neue Spiele. Also kaufe ich sie nicht. Meine letzten Vollpreistitel waren GTA V und FarCry 5. Ansonsten nur Spiele im Preisbereich bis 10€...   

Eine Ausnahme erkenne ich dann doch an: Wenn gekaufte Spiele durch alte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen mangels Support unter aktuellen Windows-Versionen nicht mehr funktionieren. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss die Spiele aber trotzdem nicht mit immer mehr Kopierschutzen versehen, die viel Leistung kosten.


Denuvo ist nicht alleine an dem angeblich hohen Leistungsbedarf schuld. Die Hersteller kaskadieren oft genug leider nur mehrere Kopierschutzsoftware miteinander.
Wurde das überhaupt schonmal handfest nachgewiesen, dass Denuvo nennenswert Leistung kostet?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2018)

Deswegen gar nicht erst mit Kopierschutz anfangen. Das Geld besser in das Spiel selbst stecken.


----------



## SimonG (26. Juli 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Nur weil kein Fall bekannt ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass man auch sicher ist(Fud Crypter werden in der Szene häufig benutzt).



FUD-Crypter sind nicht lange FUD, wenn in großem Stil verwendet. Brauchbarer Maßstab: Skriptkiddie will seine Lehrer hacken. 

Die oberste Regel in der "Szene" ist, dass sich nicht an der Arbeit anderer bereichert wird. Das heißt auch, dass keine Malware verbreitet wird. Wer das Fachwissen von Szenecrackern hat, hat sowieso genug Möglichkeiten legal an Geld zu kommen (Stundenlohn > 50€).

Das Problem sind Trittbrettfahrer, die saubere Cracks nehmen, mit Malware versehen und verbreiten um sich zu bereichern. Von solchen Gestalten sollte man sich fern halten. Szene-Gruppen haben keine Webseiten und keine öffentlichen Kommunikationskanäle.

Voski und seine Gruppe Revolt sind kein kein Teil der "Szene". Er hat aber durch seine bisherige Arbeit das Vertrauen vieler gewonnen und AFAIK auch nicht missbraucht.

100% sicher kann man natürlich nie sein. Letztendlich muss man immer dem "Lieferanten" der Software vertrauen ob es Valve ist oder irgendeine Internetseite bzw. Torrent.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2018)

SimonG schrieb:


> Die oberste Regel in der "Szene" ist, dass sich nicht an der Arbeit anderer bereichert wird. Das heißt auch, dass keine Malware verbreitet wird. Wer das Fachwissen von Szenecrackern hat, hat sowieso genug Möglichkeiten legal an Geld zu kommen (Stundenlohn > 50€).



Wobei auch für einzelne Lücken sehr viel gezahlt wird. Preise fuer Sicherheitsluecken explodieren | c't Magazin


----------



## cuban13581 (26. Juli 2018)

SimonG schrieb:


> FUD-Crypter sind nicht lange FUD, wenn in großem Stil verwendet. Brauchbarer Maßstab: Skriptkiddie will seine Lehrer hacken.
> 
> Die oberste Regel in der "Szene" ist, dass sich nicht an der Arbeit anderer bereichert wird. Das heißt auch, dass keine Malware verbreitet wird. Wer das Fachwissen von Szenecrackern hat, hat sowieso genug Möglichkeiten legal an Geld zu kommen (Stundenlohn > 50€).
> 
> ...



Schön, dass du hier die "Philosophie der Raubkopierer" so ausführlich behandelst. Ich bleibe lieber bei legalen Angeboten und lade mir lieber meine Spiele bei Steam, Origin usw herunter. Dann brauche ich mir um das Risiko, mir etwas einzufangen keine großen Sorgen machen.


----------



## SimonG (26. Juli 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber bei legalen Angeboten



Ich möchte auch keineswegs Werbung für illegale Download machen.

"Support the software developers. If you like this game, BUY IT!" - RELOADED


----------



## cuban13581 (26. Juli 2018)

SimonG schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch keineswegs Werbung für illegale Download machen.
> 
> "Support the software developers. If you like this game, BUY IT!" - RELOADED



Oh...wie ironisch von dir! Bist du jetzt mal bald fertig?!


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juli 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ... und dass Steam pleite geht ist so wahrscheinlich wie beim Scheißen vom Blitz getroffen zu werden)...


...Ich stimme dir bei allem mehr oder weniger voll zu! Aber der Satz ist sowas von Banane...
Weißt du wie schnell Steam Pleite gehen könnte oder sogar Google wenn die bedingungen schlecht sind? Sollche sogar fast noch schneller als Mittelständische Untenehmen weil wesentlich größere Risiken eingegangen werden müssen bzw man auf so viele Resourcen angewiesen ist, seien es Abhängigkeiten von anderen Firmen Man-Power etc. Große Unternehmen haben Allerdings 1 sehr wichtigen und ausschlaggebeneden Vorteil. Es sind dermaßen viele Menschen auf sie "angewiesen" in verschiedensten belangen, das selbst WENN der Fall eintritt es einen Haufen anderer Unternehmen gäbe die bei Marktvorteil sofort z.B. aufkaufen würden.


nitg schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich (fähige) Entwickler für 2k brutto im Monat bekomm? Würd ich glatt gleich 100 bestellen :p



weißt du was for example auf deutsch heißt? scheinbar nicht.
woher willst du eigentlich wissen ob die fähig sind und man ansonsten nich nur 50 bräuchte.^^


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2018)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Angeblich laut einem Reddit-Beitrag wurden Revolt und Volksi, Cracker die sich anscheinend auf Denuvo spezialisiert haben gebusted
> 
> Quelle:
> What happened to REVOLT and me : CrackWatch



1 Satz und 1 Link? Für eine User-News ganz schön mager, findest du nicht?



Edit:



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...und dass Steam pleite geht ist so  wahrscheinlich wie beim Scheißen vom Blitz getroffen zu werden


Na  ja, es gibt Firmen die waren einige Jahrzehnte länger an der  "Weltspitze", hatten tlw. 10x so viel Umsatz (und 200x so viele Mitarbeiter), und verschwanden am Ende  trotzdem in der Bedeutungslosigkeit. Kodak zb, hat sogar die digitale  Fotografie "erfunden" (afaik 1974), die sie am Ende überrollte. Nokia war 15 Jahre lang die Nr. 1 bei den Mobiltelefonen. Und wer hätte 1998 auch nur im Entferntesten daran gedacht, dass der Hersteller der besten Grafikkarten  der Welt mal pleite geht... 2 Jahre später war 3dfx dann schon  Geschichte. ^^


----------



## Muxxer (26. Juli 2018)

Ja hab nicht gewusst wie weit ich gehen darf, kann ja schlecht alles hier rein klatschen wenn die hälfte in Deutschland als illegal eingestuft wird, und 
die Leut die sich auskennen finden dann recht schnell infos im Netz.
Hatte schon schlechtes gewissen wegen dem Crackwatch-Link.
Manchmal is weniger mehr.
Am schluss werd i hier noch geschmissen. 

Und ja TWA is damals auch schnell verschwunden.

Und wieso poste ich sowas-> gibt viele oldschoolzocker wie mich die Games nur Kaufen wenns dafür nen keks gibt, ich bezahle und hab kein bock auf Steam oder sonst was angewiesen zu sein, wenn die Server aus sind oder Steam etc. den Bach runter geht hab i n haufen Geld für was bezahlt, was nicht mehr funktioniert und auf das Marketingblabla und so Raubkopiermördereinschüchterungen geb i nix. Damals hat es auch ohne Onlinezwang etc. funktioniert. 
Ich versteh nur Leute nicht die der Gamingindustrie so ins Heck kriechen und da auch noch mit spielen. Dessweiteren wäre es mal schön wenn eine Redaktion mit dicken Balls of Steel mal Nachforschen würde wieviel Geld vom Spielepreis auch bei den ankommt die sich in die Entwicklung rein gehängt haben und wieviel an der AG bzw. Marketingblabla und Kopierschutzabteilung hängen bleibt sowie den Aktionären. Die machen doch das Gaming kaputt auf dauer mit ihrem Gemelke und den immer neu Aufgegossenen Games ohne Herz. CD-Projekt bekommts doch auch hin sowie einige Indys


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2018)

Bei GOG bekommst die die Spiele auch ohne Risiken ohne DRM.


----------



## etar (26. Juli 2018)

Ja wollt ich auch schreiben bei CD Projekt Red und ihrem GOG geht es ja auch ohne DRM. Man muss seine Kunden nur fair und ehrlich behandeln. Die haben keine Probleme mit Cracks, da kommen die Kunden gerne um zu unterstützen


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2018)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Ja hab nicht gewusst wie weit ich gehen darf,


Wie wäre es z.B. wenn du "wurde gebusted" etwas ausformulierst? Wer wurde wie und wo bei was erwischt?


----------



## Muxxer (26. Juli 2018)

Jop da hab ich schon ne gute Sammlung aber leider gibts da nicht alles was ich so manchmal aufm Schirm hab. Und wenn ich mir n Game einbilde was es auf GOG nicht gibt muss ich erst ma schauen obs n keks gibt der sauber is und und und ... das Nervt. Aber naja der Mensch is anpassungsfähig, und alles brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juli 2018)

Entweder ist man mit den Bedingungen einverstanden zu denen man ein Spiel kaufen kann (ergo: Preis und ggfs. vorhandene DRM-Maßnahmen) oder man kauft das Spiel einfach nicht - oder falls das geht, in irgendeiner Form ohne DRM. 
Spiele sind nicht überlebenswichtig und daher kann man, wenn man sich wirklich nur wegen dem DRM aufregt, auch gut verzichten. Man hat keinen Anspruch auf Spiele die das Umgehen der gesetzten Bedingungen seitens des Publishers rechtfertigen.  

Wenn die Spiele irgendwann nicht mehr gekauft werden würden weil das DRM zu restriktiv ist - DANN ändert sich was. Wer aber fleißig aus Prinzip weitercrackt und sich damit vorallem das Leben unnötig schwer macht... 

Und ich behaupte mal, dass der geringste Teil der Leute die Cracks nutzen wirklich die ehrliche Menge ist, welche sich die Spiele auch wirklich gekauft hat und sich nur an den DRM-Maßnahmen stört.


----------



## Spexxos (26. Juli 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber bei legalen Angeboten und lade mir lieber meine Spiele bei Steam,*Origin* usw herunter. Dann brauche ich mir um das Risiko, mir etwas einzufangen keine großen Sorgen machen.



Origin!


----------



## Muxxer (27. Juli 2018)

Naja jedem das seine ich verzicht wegen DRM aber ned auf mein Hobby,  aber das ist ja jedem selber überlassen ob er boykottiert oder kekst. Die Hersteller gewinnen sowieso immer und sacken ihre Milliönchen ein.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juli 2018)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Ja hab nicht gewusst wie weit ich gehen darf, kann ja schlecht alles hier rein klatschen wenn die hälfte in Deutschland als illegal eingestuft wird, und
> die Leut die sich auskennen finden dann recht schnell infos im Netz.
> Hatte schon schlechtes gewissen wegen dem Crackwatch-Link.
> Manchmal is weniger mehr.
> ...


 
Wie wäre es wenn du dein Geld dann in GOG steckst. Den Installer der Games kannst du bequem runterladen und archivieren. Die Spiele laufen auch ohne die Plattform und du musst keine Befürchtungen haben, mit Kopierschutz belästigt zu werden. Und die Ironie ... Viele der Games, die früher einen Kopierschutz hatten bekommst du auf GOG ganz legal und ohne diesen. Keinerlei Kekse erforderlich.


----------



## SimonG (27. Juli 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Oh...wie ironisch von dir! Bist du jetzt mal bald fertig?!



Nein, mein voller Ernst. Alles was ich in diesem Thread geschrieben habe, ist 100% wörtlich gemeint. Keine Ironie. Keine zweite Ebene. Nichts zwischen den Zeilen.

Es tut mir Leid, wenn meine Einblicke dich belästigt haben.


----------



## cuban13581 (27. Juli 2018)

SimonG schrieb:


> Nein, mein voller Ernst. Alles was ich in diesem Thread geschrieben habe, ist 100% wörtlich gemeint. Keine Ironie. Keine zweite Ebene. Nichts zwischen den Zeilen.
> 
> Es tut mir Leid, wenn meine Einblicke dich belästigt haben.



Ja, stimmt. Das nächste mal gehe ich in einem Supermarkt und kaufe ein Produkt erst, nachdem ich es konsumiert habe. Und das beste daran ist auch, dass ich dabei  kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss. So eine Mentalität trifft man schließlich nur bei digitalen Raubkopierern, die nicht einmal kapieren, dass ihr Verhalten schädlich ist, solange es andere genauso machen. So genug jetzt der Diskussion.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2018)

Hier wäre noch ein richtige News als Quelle: 
Spiele-Piraterie: Bulgarische Polizei beschlagnahmt Rechner von Denuvo-Cracker | heise online


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2018)

An vielen Supermarkttheken kann man z.B. Käse oder Wurst vor dem Kauf probieren.
Ich kaufe aber auch generell nur Produkte, die ich kenne. Zudem sind die gekauften Gurken aus dem Supermarkt hinterher mein Eigentum, ich kann damit machen was ich will, ich kann die bis auf die Atomkerne analysieren, wenn ich will.
Das passt aber vielen Softwareherstellern nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2018)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Naja jedem das seine ich verzicht wegen DRM aber ned auf mein Hobby,  aber das ist ja jedem selber überlassen ob er boykottiert oder kekst.


Du musst ja nicht auf dein Hobby verzichten, du kannst dann halt nur was anderes Spielen oder kaufst auf Plattformen die DRM-freie Spiele anbieten. 

Jedenfalls hast du keinen Anspruch und keinen lebensnotwendigen Bedarf dadrauf genau das Spiel x spielen zu können. Es ist ein nicht lebensnotwendiges Konsumgut, bei dem der Publisher bzw. die Verkaufsplattform Preise und Voraussetzungen (dazu gehört eine eventuelle DRM-Maßnahme dazu) setzen. Und entweder akzeptiert man diese oder man schaut sich nach einer der zahlreichen Alternativen in Hinsicht auf Verkaufsplattformen oder Spiele um.  

Natürlich muss ich anerkennend zugeben dass du dir die Spiele kaufst. Nur sorgen solche Leute halt auch dafür, dass Publisher eine Rechtfertigung für Always-On-DRM in Singleplayer-Titeln haben. 
Und nein, natürlich bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man wegen diesen Leuten überhaupt nen Kopierschutz an der Backe hat - da sehe ich einzig und alleine die Schuld bei den Leuten, die wirklich nix bezahlen wollen (würde der Kopierschutz teurer sein wie die zu erwartenden Umsatzeinbußen...).


----------



## cuban13581 (28. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> An vielen Supermarkttheken kann man z.B. Käse oder Wurst vor dem Kauf probieren.



Ja, manche Supermarktketten machen das freiwillig, um die Leute vom Geschmack zu überzeugen. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung so, da sich beide Parteien darauf geeinigt haben. Aber wenn du ein Spiel illegal herunterlädst hast du in der Regel nicht den Lizenzinhaber danach gefragt, ob du das Spiel kostenlos haben kannst. Dann hat der Rechteinhaber(wenn er dich erwischt) einen Anspruch auf Schadensersatz.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juli 2018)

Aus diesem Grund lade ich auch keine kostenpflichtigen Spiele. Für viele sind auch Preise wie 50€ für ein spiel hoch, sodass sie das dann cracken. Auch für Minderjährige ist das die einzige Option, Spiele zu erhalten. Haben einige meiner Klassenkameraden gemacht.
Erleichtert die Arbeit sehr. Alles, was ich spielen will, finde ich in den Ubuntu-Repos.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund lade ich auch keine kostenpflichtigen Spiele. Für viele sind auch Preise wie 50€ für ein spiel hoch, sodass sie das dann cracken. Auch für Minderjährige ist das die einzige Option, Spiele zu erhalten.


Und, wo ist das Problem zu verzichten? 
Ich konnte mir damals auch kaum neuere Spiele für meinen DS oder für den PC leisten, einfach weil das typische Taschengeld dafür nicht reicht. Gab halt jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag etwas Nachschub oder wenn das Zeugnis besonders gut ausgefallen ist. Ansonsten nur mal hier und da ein reduziertes Spiel, wenn man lieb die Eltern gefragt hat. Und damals hatte ich ohne eigenes Einkommen komischerweise sehr viel länger Spaß an meinen Spielen wie heute. 

Wer sich die 50€ nicht leisten kann, der muss halt warten bis das Spiel günstiger wird. Spiele sind nicht lebensnotwendig... Und komischerweise rennen die meisten Kinder und Jugendlichen dafür, dass sie für so vieles kein Geld haben, mit verdächtig teuren Smartphones und Markenklamotten rum. Prioritäten undso...


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund lade ich auch keine kostenpflichtigen Spiele. Für viele sind auch Preise wie 50€ für ein spiel hoch, sodass sie das dann cracken. Auch für Minderjährige ist das die einzige Option, Spiele zu erhalten. Haben einige meiner Klassenkameraden gemacht.
> Erleichtert die Arbeit sehr. Alles, was ich spielen will, finde ich in den Ubuntu-Repos.



Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann dann hat man nicht das Recht sich das Spiel illegal zu besorgen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juli 2018)

Mir ist es das Geld einfach nicht wert. Daher spiele ich diese Spiele dann gar nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mir ist es das Geld einfach nicht wert. Daher spiele ich diese Spiele dann gar nicht.


Das ist auch die einzig richtige Entscheidung. Oder man wartet auf den Sale der meist ein halbes Jahr nach Release kommt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Juli 2018)

Nichtmal das mache ich. Entweder das interessiert mich wirklich und läuft auf Linux und wird ohne Steam oder anderen Kram geliefert oder es wird nicht genutzt/gekauft.


----------



## Muxxer (29. Juli 2018)

Ja hatte damals auch nicht 130 DM jeden Monat für ein spiel zur Verfügung, aber dafür haben wir untereinander die Games gegenseitig ausgeliehen. Ich hab Systemshock geholt, Tomy F15 Strike Eagle ... heutzutage geht sowas ja auch nicht mehr wird ja alles mit AGBs vollgekackt bis zum geht nicht mehr. Aber naja eigentlich gehts hier um Leute die sich auch mal gegen gängige Konzernpraktiken und Gängelungen stellen und nicht alles mit sich machen lassen, Gesetz hin oder her, nicht alles was Gesetz ist,ist sinnvoll,Gesetze und Regeln machen andere fehlerhafte Menschen und Lobbyisten samt Konzernen. 
Da jeder deutsche mit nem deutschen Telefonanschluss steht inzwischen unter Verdacht (Vorratsdatenspeicherung) ist auch nur n beispiel, und was kommt als nächstes??? 
Also grundlegend lass ich nicht alles mit mir machen und mir jeden scheiss vor schreiben, vor allem nicht von Milliardenschweren Konzernen. 
Desswegen bin ich auch selbstständig und mach nur noch Urlaub in Good Old Germany.
Aber i schweif  ab.
Zum Thema Raubkopiermörder:  Das Thema wird viel zu überbewertet, würden die Publisher nix verdienen, würd es für PCs schon lange keine Games mehr geben sondern 
nur noch Konsolengames, aber die Gier sorgt schon dafür das sowas nicht passieren wird und DRM immer weiter entwickelt wird bis zum DNA-abgleich vom Käufer.


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. Juli 2018)

haha wir hier manche rumheucheln..als ob ihr noch nie was illegal heruntergeladen habt  bei vielen games war man froh es vorher getestet zu haben, als sich dann herrausstellte, dass es vollkommen verkorkst und eine lüge war. so kann man sich ganz viel ärger und stress vom hals halten

und die scenegruppen können sich sowar gar nicht leisten irgend einen scheiß mit einzubauen, da sie sonst untergehen. aber viele spieleentwickler machen sowas, siehe redshell usw.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2018)

Was ich schon gemacht habe ist ein Spiel bei Steam zurück zu geben weil es technisch nicht stabil lief -> Den gesamten Betrag ohne Probleme zurück bekommen.
Was ich früher ebenfalls gemacht habe ist No-CD-Cracks gegen gekaufte Securom-Spiele einzusetzen. Und bei Gamesload habe ich damals spaßeshalber getestet ob die X-Minuten Testversion mit einfach Ersetzen der exe zu einer Vollversion machen kann (ja, es ging). Auch diverse alte Roms von Plattformen die man neu nicht mehr kaufen könnte habe ich schon gespielt

Wo ich aber tatsächlich kein Verständnis für habe ist sich ein neues Spiel "gratis" zu holen und sich dabei noch im Recht zu glauben.


----------



## Lelwani (31. Juli 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Nur weil kein Fall bekannt ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass man auch sicher ist(Fud Crypter werden in der Szene häufig benutzt).  Man bekommt im Leben(häufig) nichts kostenlos ohne eine Gegenleistung.  Wenn ich mir ein Spiel aktuell nicht leisten kann oder will, dann lasse ich es einfach. Meine Sicherheit meines PCs geht nun mal vor. Ich persönlich vertraue keine fremden Uploader, die Warez irgendwo hochladen. Aber jeder wie er möchte. Man kann auch schließlich niemanden davon abhalten, illegale Angebote in Anspruch zu nehmen. Jeder ist nun mal für sich selbst verantwortlich.




Du vertraust dnan lieber den großen firmen die natürlich nur unser besten wollen


----------



## Govego (31. Juli 2018)

eigentlich befinden sich cracker und firmen für drm maßnahmen im wettbewerb. ein neuer kopierschutz kommt raus und der andere versucht ihn zu knacken. was passiert aber, wenn man keine antwort auf die maßnahme des crackers hat? man schickt ihm die polizei ins haus. 

denuvo befindet sich natürlich im recht, haben aber auch keine antwort bzw gegenmaßnahme auf die cracks gehabt. natürlich blöd, dass voksi es ihnen so einfach gemacht hat, ohne selbstschutz die cracks online zu stellen und die server bei sich zuhause stehen zu lassen. er kann denuvo cracken, hat es aber nicht geschafft, sich selbst zu schützen - irgendwie ironisch.


----------



## DaStash (1. August 2018)

master4life schrieb:


> Bösen Seite? Ich mag meine Software, ohne Malware/Bloatware.


Dann hast du die wahl zwischen konsumieren und nicht konsumieren. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen gar nicht erst mit Kopierschutz anfangen. Das Geld besser in das Spiel selbst stecken.


Verkaufsentscheidend sind immer die ersten Wochen, wenn da ein Kopierschutz hält hat er wirtschaftlich gesehen seinen Zweck erfüllt. 


cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ja, manche Supermarktketten machen das freiwillig, um die Leute vom Geschmack zu überzeugen. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung so, da sich beide Parteien darauf geeinigt haben. Aber wenn du ein Spiel illegal herunterlädst hast du in der Regel nicht den Lizenzinhaber danach gefragt, ob du das Spiel kostenlos haben kannst. Dann hat der Rechteinhaber(wenn er dich erwischt) einen Anspruch auf Schadensersatz.


Wobei das nicht die Märkte machen, sondern die Käseanbieter. Es ist promotion, kein kosten vor Kauf. 



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> haha wir hier manche rumheucheln..als ob ihr noch nie was illegal heruntergeladen habt bei vielen games war man froh es vorher getestet zu haben, als sich dann herrausstellte, dass es vollkommen verkorkst und eine lüge war. so kann man sich ganz viel ärger und stress vom hals halten
> 
> und die scenegruppen können sich sowar gar nicht leisten irgend einen scheiß mit einzubauen, da sie sonst untergehen. aber viele spieleentwickler machen sowas, siehe redshell usw.


Dafür kann man dann reviews lesen/ gucken, Rezensionen, News, Play ons schauen und die Fachberichterstattung konsumieren. Es nicht als Demo testen zu können ist ein an den Haaren herangezogenes Argument. Ach ja, man kann dann auch bei Steam testen und es ggf. zurückgeben. 

MfG


----------



## Leob12 (1. August 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dann hast du die wahl zwischen konsumieren und nicht konsumieren.
> 
> 
> Verkaufsentscheidend sind immer die ersten Wochen, wenn da ein Kopierschutz hält hat er wirtschaftlich gesehen seinen Zweck erfüllt.
> ...


Wobei mittlerweile die Zeit vorm Verkauf mindestens genauso wichtig geworden ist, so blöd es auch klingt^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (1. August 2018)

Du meinst Vorverkauf? Keine Ahnung, ich kenne da keine Zahlen im Vergleich zu früher.

MfG


----------



## Leob12 (1. August 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du meinst Vorverkauf? Keine Ahnung, ich kenne da keine Zahlen im Vergleich zu früher.
> 
> MfG


Ja. 
Why Pre-Order Sales Are Critical And How To Increase Pre-Order Pipeline | Scalefast
Gamers Said They Would Stop, Yet Pre-Order Sales Are a Record High in 2015 - GameRevolution


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (1. August 2018)

Naja, da scheint sich ja das Marketingbudget rentiert zu haben. 

MfG


----------



## cuban13581 (2. August 2018)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Du vertraust dnan lieber den großen firmen die natürlich nur unser besten wollen



Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo legale Spiele(via Steam, Origin..) mit Schadware verseucht sind, um zum Beispiel an meine Bankdaten heranzukommen. Sich auf Warezboards etwas einzufangen ist deutlich höher, da man am Ende nie weiß, was man wirklich bekommt. Denuvo ist nun mal eine Antwort der Spiele-Publisher darauf, dass Leute glauben alles kostenlos haben zu können. Bei Konsolenspiele wird übrigens nicht so viel Lärm gemacht. Entweder es wird gekauft oder man lässt es bleiben, weil dort der Aufwand wesentlich höher ist, eine Schwarzkopie zum Laufen zu bringen. Schon wenn ich manchmal sehe, was manche Leute für eine teure PC- Kiste haben, aber keine einzigen Cent für ein Spiel ausgeben wollen- da kann einem nur schlecht werden. Und die bittere Wahrheit ist auch, dass die Raubkopiererszene hauptsächlich bei PC-Usern zu finden ist. Denn dort wird die alles ist kostenlos Mentalität von vielen am meisten gefeiert, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Wenn jemand Geld, Arbeit und Zeit in ein Produkt gesteckt hat, hat er auch ein Recht darauf, dass sein Produkt vor Raubkopieren geschützt wird. Alles andere ist eben halt  Ausbeutung. Auch wenn ihr es nicht wahr haben wollt!



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> haha wir hier manche rumheucheln..als ob ihr noch nie was illegal heruntergeladen habt  bei vielen games war man froh es vorher getestet zu haben, als sich dann herrausstellte, dass es vollkommen verkorkst und eine lüge war. so kann man sich ganz viel ärger und stress vom hals halten
> 
> und die scenegruppen können sich sowar gar nicht leisten irgend einen scheiß mit einzubauen, da sie sonst untergehen. aber viele spieleentwickler machen sowas, siehe redshell usw.



Interview mit einem Cyberkriminellen

Interview mit einem Cyberkriminellen (2)


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. August 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo legale Spiele(via Steam, Origin..) mit Schadware verseucht sind, um zum Beispiel an meine Bankdaten heranzukommen. Sich auf Warezboards etwas einzufangen ist deutlich höher, da man am Ende nie weiß, was man wirklich bekommt. Denuvo ist nun mal eine Antwort der Spiele-Publisher darauf, dass Leute glauben alles kostenlos haben zu können. Bei Konsolenspiele wird übrigens nicht so viel Lärm gemacht. Entweder es wird gekauft oder man lässt es bleiben, weil dort der Aufwand wesentlich höher ist, eine Schwarzkopie zum Laufen zu bringen. Schon wenn ich manchmal sehe, was manche Leute für eine teure PC- Kiste haben, aber keine einzigen Cent für ein Spiel ausgeben wollen- da kann einem nur schlecht werden. Und die bittere Wahrheit ist auch, dass die Raubkopiererszene hauptsächlich bei PC-Usern zu finden ist. Denn dort wird die alles ist kostenlos Mentalität von vielen am meisten gefeiert, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. Wenn jemand Geld, Arbeit und Zeit in ein Produkt gesteckt hat, hat er auch ein Recht darauf, dass sein Produkt vor Raubkopieren geschützt wird. Alles andere ist eben halt  Ausbeutung. Auch wenn ihr es nicht wahr haben wollt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha und was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen.. ich rede von den crackergruppen und nich von irgendwelchen cybercrimetypen  und wer auf offene warezsites geht und sich dort was einfängt, ist selber schuld. und ordentliche seite prüfen vorher den kram der hochgeladen wird. ansonsten sind die seiten ganz schnell wieder weg vom fenster.


----------



## cuban13581 (7. August 2018)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> aha und was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen.. ich rede von den crackergruppen und nich von irgendwelchen cybercrimetypen  und wer auf offene warezsites geht und sich dort was einfängt, ist selber schuld. und ordentliche seite prüfen vorher den kram der hochgeladen wird. ansonsten sind die seiten ganz schnell wieder weg vom fenster.



Nichts ist besser für eine Crackergruppe, wo man glaubt das Release sei sauber, um ein System zu infizieren. Letztendlich geht es immer ums Geld.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. August 2018)

Die Entwickler sollen halt einfach Demos zusammenbasteln und gut ists. Von mir aus einfach die Save Funktion deaktivieren, Nur das erste Level oder das Tutorial integrieren und/oder ein Zeitlimit einbauen.
Selbst Indie Entwickler schaffen das.

Ausprobieren ist für mich einfach wichtig und teils unverzichtbar.

Ich wollte mir Subnautica zulegen, war aber extrem unschlüssig, weil ich unter Thalassophobie leide (panische Angst vor tiefem Meer). 
Videos ansehen hilft leider nix, da selbst spielen ein völlig anderes Gefühl ist.

Nachdem ich das Spiel mal ne halbe Stunde angetestet habe und in die Tiefsee geschwommen bin, hab ich festgestellt, dass ich damit klar komme. Kostet mich zwar überwindung, aber es geht.
Somit hab ich das Spiel gekauft.

Hätte ich keine Möglichkeit zum Testen gehabt, hätte ich das Spiel niemals gekauft.

Ich hab alleine schon aufgrund des Sammeldrangs das Interesse, meine Games auf Steam zu haben. Und ich hab auch keinen Bock darauf, installer auf dutzenden teuren HDDs zu archivieren und diese aktuell zu halten. 

Fakt ist, ich würde niemals so viele Spiele kaufen, wenn ich keine Möglichkeit zum Antesten hätte. Sollen die Entwickler ruhig die Cracker ausschalten, dann kauf ich eben nur noch die Games, bei denen ich mir zu 100% sicher bin und lasse mich auf nix mehr ein, was nur halbwegs interessant klingt.

Aber durch das "Antesten" verbringe ich eben auch relativ viel Zeit damit, neue Spiele zu finden, die ich eben nicht direkt auf dem Schirm hatte.
Wenn die das unbedingt unterbinden wollen, dann mag es so sein. Muss ich akzeptieren und damit leben...


----------



## cuban13581 (7. August 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Die Entwickler sollen halt einfach Demos zusammenbasteln und gut ists. Von mir aus einfach die Save Funktion deaktivieren, Nur das erste Level oder das Tutorial integrieren und/oder ein Zeitlimit einbauen.
> Selbst Indie Entwickler schaffen das.
> 
> Ausprobieren ist für mich einfach wichtig und teils unverzichtbar.
> ...



In Zeiten von unzähligen Lets Plays auf Youtube  finde ich dein Argument nur teilweise berechtigt. Aber am Ende kann es mir auch egal sein. Genug Warnungen habe ich ausgesprochen, aber letztendlich ist der Geiz hier bei einigen größer als die Vernunft. Auch wenn man man sich einen Trojaner oder sonst was auf den PC holen kann, scheint das viele hier nicht abzuschrecken und zeigt auch wie selbstverständlich es geworden ist, sich als PC-Gamer illegale Sachen herunterzuladen. Ich möchte nicht in der Haut der Spielentwickler stecken, die eigentlich immer damit rechnen müssen, dass ihre Arbeit nicht ausreichend bezahlt wird. Mehr habe ich zu diesen Thema nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. August 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Natürlich muss ich anerkennend zugeben dass du dir die Spiele kaufst. Nur sorgen solche Leute halt auch dafür, dass Publisher eine Rechtfertigung für Always-On-DRM in Singleplayer-Titeln haben.


Als ob es irgendjemanden interessiert, was du privat für dich mit deinem gekauften Spiel machst.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. August 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> In Zeiten von unzähligen Lets Plays auf Youtube  finde ich dein Argument nur teilweise berechtigt. Aber am Ende kann es mir auch egal sein. Genug Warnungen habe ich ausgesprochen, aber letztendlich ist der Geiz hier bei einigen größer als die Vernunft. Auch wenn man man sich einen Trojaner oder sonst was auf den PC holen kann, scheint das viele hier nicht abzuschrecken und zeigt auch wie selbstverständlich es geworden ist, sich als PC-Gamer illegale Sachen herunterzuladen. Ich möchte nicht in der Haut der Spielentwickler stecken, die eigentlich immer damit rechnen müssen, dass ihre Arbeit nicht ausreichend bezahlt wird. Mehr habe ich zu diesen Thema nicht mehr zu sagen.



Ich könnte auch einfach das Steam Refund System ausnutzen...


Das wäre technisch gesehen exakt das gleiche. Ich teste Spiele, ohne dass die Entwickler auch nur einen Cent davon sehen.
Würde es dir wirklich darum gehen, dass die Entwickler ihr Geld verdienen, müsstest du dagegen eigentlich genauso ne Ablehnende Haltung haben.

Es scheint mir aber so, bzw. ich vermute, als wäre das für dich legitim. Einfach nur, weil der Gesetzgeber es so sagt und es legal ist (hast du ja oft genug erwähnt). Auch wenn es genauso "schädigend" für die Entwickler ist...

Wie wäre es, eine eigene Meinung zu vertreten und nicht nur die eigene Argumentation auf dem Gesetz aufzubauen? Ich halte mich natürlich so weit wie möglich an alle Gesetze, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ich auch dahinter stehe, und niemals im Leben würde es mir einfallen, irgend etwas damit zu begründen, weil es ja so vorgeschrieben wäre. Wir sind doch keine Schafe! Du auch nicht... Gesetzte sind nichts anderes, als von uns selbst entworfene Regeln. Natürlich muss sich jeder daran halten, sonst kann es nicht funktionieren. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie perfekt sind oder immer Sinn ergeben. Wer in solchen Fällen die Unstimmigkeiten nicht erkennt, und seine Meinung, so unstimmig sie auch sein mag, strikt am Gesetz orientiert, der tut mir leid.

Es ist nunmal so. Wenn ich Leuten verbieten will, dass sie ein Spiel testen, ohne dafür zu bezahlen, dann darf es auch keinen Steam Refund geben, der genau das ermöglicht. Und wenn ich das ermögliche, dann kann man auch nicht sagen, dass es illegal wäre, wenn jemand sich eine Kopie besorgt und diese ne halbe Stunde anspielt und das Spiel dann wieder löscht. Denn der Weg über den Steam Refund wäre praktisch der selbe.

Was hier den Unterschied macht, sind nichts anderes, als Formalitäten. Trotzdem wird hier zwischen legal und illegal unterschieden. Das beweist doch eindeutig, dass die Rechtsgrundlage hierfür lückenhaft und unvollständig ist. Und damit willst du argumentieren? 

Wie gesagt, deine Argumentation funktioniert einfach nicht. Wenn du es verurteilst, dass jemand ne Kopie zum antesten nutzt, dann musst du auch die Entwickler selbst verurteilen, die ihre Spiele bei Steam anbieten und somit jedem ermöglichen die Spiele anzutesten, ohne sie zu kaufen.

Natürlich ist der Grund, dass man das nicht ausnutzt die Tatsache, dass Steam dem ganzen irgendwann nen riegel vorschiebt. Das bringt den Entwicklern, deren Spiele man über Steam bereits angetestet hat bzw. hätte aber auch nix...
Ich hoffe, du verstehst den Widerspruch des Ganzen...


----------



## cuban13581 (7. August 2018)

Steam Refunds

Zitat:

Was kann rückerstattet werden...

Steams Rückerstattungsrichtlinien gelten für alle Spiele und Softwareanwendungen im Steam-Shop bei Käufen innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach dem Kaufdatum und bei einer Spielzeit von weniger als zwei Stunden. Im Folgenden erhalten Sie eine Übersicht wie diese Rückerstattungen bei anderweitigen Einkäufen funktionieren.

Also kann man das Steam Refund System nicht ausnutzen. Eine Spielzeit von 2 Stunden ist doch lachhaft für die meisten Spiele und kein Vergleich zur einer illegalen Raubkopie, die man so viel nutzen kann wie man will.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (7. August 2018)

in meinen Augen ist das nur ein Katz und Maus Spiel mit den Kopierschutz. Die Cracker werden immer ein Weg finden den Schutz auszuhebeln, früher ohne den ganzen Qwatsch wurden viel mehr Spiele verkauft.
Kann aber die Raubkopieren irgendwie auch verstehen, man zahlt ein Haufen Geld für ein Spiel und dann ist es Mist, läuft nicht, oder es kommen unzählige Patches oder auch gar keine oder Jahre später raus, überfüllt server und die "Kopierschuztsoftware" spioniert ja auch noch den PC aus. Warum gibs keine Demos oder so da kann man reinschnuppern obs für einen was ist oder nicht? Dann wirds gekauft oder auch nicht ist meine Meinung dazu.

Irgendwann werden auch die Server abgestellt und was macht man dann mit den Games? Bei raubkopien spielt das ja keine Rolle die kann man immer wieder spielen.
Wie gesagt es gibt immer Wege und Mittel den Kopieschutz zu knacken, nix ist perfekt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. August 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Steam Refunds
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich nur ca. 30 Minuten teste. Wenns hoch kommt ne Stunde. Ich will ja schließlich nach dem Kauf nicht alles nochmal Spielen müssen...


Trotzdem hast du dieses Verhalten, scharf kritisiert. Dass die Entwickler ihr wohlverdientes Geld nicht bekommen würden und das obwohl über Steam genau das gleiche möglich ist.

Find ich schon interessant. Da merkt man halt direkt, ob du wirklich ne Meinung vertrittst und sorge um die Entwickler hast oder ob du einfach nur mit der Tatsache nicht klar kommst, dass sich manch einer eine Kopie lädt und/oder sie nur zum Testen nutzt. Diese Empörung ist echt erstaunlich.

Das ist wie mit einer Droge. Solange sie illegal ist, ist man über die Konsumenten höchst entsetzt und schickt sie sofort zum Entzug, lässt sie behandeln und was weiß ich nicht alles.
Sobald die selbe Droge legal ist, ist plötzlich von einem auf den anderen Tag alles okay. Die Meinungen der Leute sind wie Fähnchen im Wind.  Klasse! Vor allem, dass alles was Legal ist dann auch ohne darüber nachzudenken von jedem als völlig okay eingestuft wird finde ich noch viel bedenklicher.

Hier findest du es also okay, wenn ich per Steam ein Spiel 2 Stunden spiele und dann zurückgebe?
Ich sag dir was. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht gut für die Entwickler ist. Genauso wie das nutzen einer Kopie zum Testen nicht gut für einen Entwickler ist.
Das ist meine Meinung und die vertrete ich, egal ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht. Die Tatsache, dass Steam legal einen Refund anbietet, macht das ganze halt noch lange nicht besser, als ne Kopie, die sich jemand lädt. Es ist beides gleich schädigend für den Entwickler.
Das selbe gilt für Keystores. Ich finde das Preisdumping überhaupt nicht gut für die Entwickler, auch wenn es nichts verbotenes ist.

Trotzdem sehe ich mich aufgrund der Spieleflut gezwungen, bei Keystores oder Spiele erst später in Sales zu kaufen. Oder mir eben eine "Testversion" zu besorgen, um mich zwischen potenziell interessanten Spielen zu entscheiden.
Würde nur alle zwei Monate in für mich interessantes Spiel rauskommen, hätte ich das Problem nicht. So muss ich halt versuchen, mit der Flut klar zu kommen. Ich habe meinen Weg gefunden. Dass das nicht optimal oder Gesund für die meisten Entwickler ist ist mir völlig bewusst. Aber hierbei Spielt legal oder illgal keine Rolle. Das völlig legale preisdumping bei Keystores und Sales ist mindestens genauso schädigend für Entwickler, wie wenn sich jemand ne Kopie zum antesten lädt. 

Aber anstatt wirklich mal darüber nachzudenken, was schädigend ist und was nicht, welches bedenkliche konsumverhalten sich durchsetzt und welches nicht, orientierst du dich nur daran, was als legal oder illegal definiert ist. Dabei sind wie gesagt viele legale Dinge wahrscheinlich geschäftsschädigernder, als illegale. Darüber solltest du dich empören und nicht wegen der Tatsache, das jemand ne "illegale" Testversion nutzt, die er auch legal hätte haben können. Wie gesagt, du regst dich hier in meinem Fall über Formalitäten auf, gibst vor, dich um die Entwickler zu sorgen, denkst aber keine Sekunde über die echten Probleme nach. Solange alles "legal" ist, ist ja alles perfekt oder? Sicher...


----------



## Birdy84 (7. August 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hier findest du es also okay, wenn ich per Steam ein Spiel 2 Stunden spiele und dann zurückgebe?
> Ich sag dir was. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht gut für die Entwickler ist. Genauso wie das nutzen einer Kopie zum Testen nicht gut für einen Entwickler ist.


Im Endeffekt ist alles egal, hauptsache das Geld kommt beim Entwickler an. Eher könnte man Steam Rückerstattungen kritisch betrachen, weil die Kosten, die Valve dadurch entstehen, mit Sicherheit an irgendjemanden weitergereicht werden. Bei einer illegalen Kopie wäre das nicht der Fall.


----------



## cuban13581 (8. August 2018)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Aber anstatt wirklich mal darüber nachzudenken, was schädigend ist und was nicht, welches bedenkliche konsumverhalten sich durchsetzt und welches nicht, orientierst du dich nur daran, was als legal oder illegal definiert ist. Dabei sind wie gesagt viele legale Dinge wahrscheinlich geschäftsschädigernder, als illegale. Darüber solltest du dich empören und nicht wegen der Tatsache, das jemand ne "illegale" Testversion nutzt, die er auch legal hätte haben können. Wie gesagt, du regst dich hier in meinem Fall über Formalitäten auf, gibst vor, dich um die Entwickler zu sorgen, denkst aber keine Sekunde über die echten Probleme nach. Solange alles "legal" ist, ist ja alles perfekt oder? Sicher...



Illegal ist es, sich Spiele(Warez) von One Click Hoster, vom Usenet oder von einem Peer to Peer Nezwerk zu holen, da dort der Lizenzinhaber gar keine Möglichkeit hat, einzugreifen(mit Außnahme des P2P Netzerks, hohe Abmahngefahr) inklusive der sehr hohen Infektionsgefahr der Software, weil man Ende nie wirklich weiß, was man bekommt.

Legal sind Dienste wie Steam, Origin, Uplay, der Microsoft Store, GOG usw... Sich dort etwas einzufangen ist wesentlich geringer, da man dort keine Cracks braucht, um ein Spiel zum laufen zu bringen. Außerdem hat man dort auch als Entwickler die Möglichkeit, etwas zu verdienen und kann gegen Betrug auch vorgehen.

Aber ich weiß, du findest Raubkopien mega gut! Zum testen natürlich nur, denn dafür sind ja Raubkopien schließlich da. Nicht um ganz viel Geld zu sparen....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. August 2018)

Spiel sind so dermaßen billig das eine kopie sich nicht lohnt
Oft ist es eben wirklich das testen, dafür gibt es ja jetzt die Rückgabemöglichkeit auch wenn diese nur schwer durchzuführen ist.
zumal oft beim testen eher darum geht ob es den auf dem PC geht
nicht jeder hat nen halbwegs aktuellen PC
und wir wissen wie sehr die angaben auf den games völlig realitätsfern sind.
dazu sind diese kopien wirklich als offline alternative eine option. Wenn man das Spiel besitzt
man kann nicht immer davon ausgehen das  internet vorhanden ist.
aber ich habe die letzte kopie etwa 2009 genutzt
Danach nur noch technik prüfung obs läuft gelöscht gekauft
der satz
if u like it buy it ist Gesetz in der szene


----------

